# Kitless pen. orange and black.



## its_virgil (Dec 17, 2020)

M13x.8 triple lead threads for the cap and body. M10x1 for the section and body. The nib/feed unit is a JoWo #6 medium and requires M7.4x.5 threads inside the section. Enjoy and comments welcome.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## magpens (Dec 17, 2020)

Very nice work, Don !!!!

Just out of curiosity, is there enough "meat" in the cap to turn it down in diameter to match the diameter of the lower barrel ?

Or would the barrel have needed to have been left a bit larger ? ..... (not sure about the grammar .... LOL !!)


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 17, 2020)

magpens said:


> Very nice work, Don !!!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there enough "meat" in the cap to turn it down in diameter to match the diameter of the lower barrel ?
> 
> Or would the barrel have needed to have been left a bit larger ? ..... (not sure about the grammar .... LOL !!)


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks Mal. The barrel measures .615 and the cap measures .665 for a difference of .050 so yes, it looks like I have plenty of room to remove .025 from the cap. Of course, the barrel could be enlarged if needed. I have considered doing that. I will give it a try. Thanks for the response.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TonyL (Dec 18, 2020)

Brilliant. Probably my favorite color combination.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Dec 18, 2020)

Great work.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2020)

That's a beauty.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice job, Don.  Is that one of your own blanks?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2020)

walshjp17 said:


> Nice job, Don.  Is that one of your own blanks?


Thanks John. No, it was one I purchased from Exotic Blanks if I recall.
Don


----------



## More4dan (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nice pen Don! I too love the color combination! What material did you use for the front section? I see you cut a relief groove at the end of the cap threads on the body. This does make for a more pronounced step from the body to the threads. I will usually thread the full tendon and add a slight bevel on the step to the main body to smooth this transition. I will remove a small section of the cap threads so the cap snugs up flush. 

Danny



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 23, 2020)

More4dan said:


> Very nice pen Don! I too love the color combination! What material did you use for the front section? I see you cut a relief groove at the end of the cap threads on the body. This does make for a more pronounced step from the body to the threads. I will usually thread the full tendon and add a slight bevel on the step to the main body to smooth this transition. I will remove a small section of the cap threads so the cap snugs up flush.
> 
> Danny
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan. The section is acrylic acetate I think. It could be a section of black alumilite clear slow that I cast. It did not thread like alumilite so I think maybe AA. Acrylic Acetate machines nicely. I had enough of the black and orange to make the section but things did not go as planned. Luckily I had a small piece of the black. I hate to start a pen and not be able to complete it the same day. The black was a nice choice. Glad I found it. I am debating about the relief groove and whether it is really needed. I think I like to look better if it is not there.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

